# Hillary's Flag waving Speach



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm great, you're great, American's great, invite everyone in, no questions asked, we'll all hold hands and sing "Kum ba ya". 
Sorry, that was as far as I got I began feeling ill. Sad part is, there'll probably be enough dumbasses to vote her in office.
PS I should've spelled speech in the title instead of Speach can't change it......sorry


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I decided to listen to a loop of the muslim call to prayer.

i figured it would be less irritating.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Regardless, the GREAT REPUBLIC is lost.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

No matter who wins the election, the great whore will never be my president.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Tried to watch. Gave it 3-4 minutes I can't get back. Pretty sad the call for letting anyone come here is what I heard.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm 61 and won't see it...but I'd love to be around in the next 30 years when the muslims, the blacks and the hispanics are in control.

R.I.P America.

Sure glad I got to see the glory days.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It doesn't look like much flag waving to me.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I missed the damn speech..... I was looking forward to watching it and pointing out all the lies that hag was going to say. But her stupid daughter put me to sleep. Her annoying nervous laughs when she tells lies about her mother was so boring I was out in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Google it. No flags onstage the first day. Outrage, stage covered in flags the second day. 
Then someone noticed, the 6 flag poles on top of Philadelphia City Hall are bare! 
U.S Flags Disappear From Atop Philadelphia City Hall | The Daily Caller

Did ya see the Palestinian and Mexican flags inside the convention though? God & Country hating sob's


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> No matter who wins the election, the great whore will never be my president.


Didn't most say that about Obama and look how much good it did us.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Destruction Of America ......... continues as planned.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a long day at work yesterday so I decided to save my blood pressure and skip it. I will hear bits and peices of the traitors speach today on talk radio. I have no doubt it was a vote buying speech.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Robie said:


> I'm 61 and won't see it...but I'd love to be around in the next 30 years when the muslims, the blacks and the hispanics are in control.
> 
> R.I.P America.
> 
> Sure glad I got to see the glory days.


Just do the math. How the demographics will change in the near future.

Hillary doesn't care what happens in the future. She doesn't really care about America.
She doesn't even care about her own grandchildren!

All she cares about is now. Her. To become President! To get a boost from all the groups of immigrants.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Billy enjoyed it. How can you sleep through that fingernails on a chalkboard voice?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If you paid attention during the DNC convention you could see signs of their desperation. Adding flags after it was made public that known were there and Barry talking to conservative principles during his speech. Clinton is desperate for every single vote that she can steal. She is running a losing campaign and knows it without some major help.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

This "woman breaking the ceiling"..........too bad that the first woman to be nominated in a major political party.....is one who's also probably the most corrupt among women who are in politics. 


You see these women on tv who're practically weeping with joy! How pathetic is that?  Doh-heads.

It's not something to be proud of as a woman. Imho.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> If you paid attention during the DNC convention you could see signs of their desperation. Adding flags after it was made public that known were there and Barry talking to conservative principles during his speech. Clinton is desperate for every single vote that she can steal. She is running a losing campaign and knows it without some major help.


I'd love to believe she's losing, but I feel the noncareing, uninformed, special interests groups have us greatly outnumbered. Last election there were many accounts of voter fraud almost,if not all on the democratic side. This election I forsee voter fraud on a level never seen or imagine before, look at what they have already pulled. Whose gonna stop them?
"What is more important is not the people who vote, but the people who count the votes" Joseph Stalin


----------

